# BLD Trainer app



## DeltaWhy (Feb 3, 2013)

I've decided I want to get back into cubing and particularly BLD. When I quit about a year and a half ago I was able to sub3 with Old Pochmann, using his method for edge memo and tapping for corners. I never learned a better method, even though there were a few options, because it always seemed like so much work. However, something big happened between then and now:

Smartphones.

I want to use technology to improve my BLD learning and practice, and track my progress along the way. I've seen a few timer apps for Android and also some alg trainers but I don't know of anything I could use for BLD. Fortunately I am a programmer, and interested in writing one. So, my question to the community is, what method do you use and what would you like to see in a BLD trainer app that would help you to:

Create a memo system
Practice your memo system
Learn algs or cases (if your method uses them)
Practice specific parts of a solve

Feel free to ask about stuff besides 3BLD - I'm also interested in 4BLD (eventually) and SpeedBLD for which I can already see some obvious use cases.

_Edit:_ and to prove I'm legit since this is my first post on this account, here's some actual times I've achieved and some actual code I've written.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 3, 2013)

A timer that gives suggestions for letter pair images? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 3, 2013)

How about showing optimal ways to do comms on big cubes?


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 3, 2013)

A Function that allows you to tap the timer twice to make it stop, 1 records memo the other you final completion time.
A Large over view of commutators.
A Beginners method over view for beginners.
Explanation of methods, both memory and execution.
Explanation of current regulations held by the WCA within competition.
List of current records, both official and unofficial.
List of notable BLD solvers and how to find them (website/youtube channel)
Just basically and all around timer/information point for everything BLD.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems fairly trivial, but if you had something that generates a sequence of letters and you just had to work out the memo for it, then that could be useful for BLD nubs like myself, and means you don't have to have a cube to practise memo 
Also, for people new to OP, you could have something that generates a scramble, the program works out the solution, and then the user has to input a correct solution as fast as possible, as to prevent incorrect memorisation further down the line 
The separated memo/exec timer, and alg databases for more sophisticated BLD methods also seem like great ideas!


----------



## Akiro (Feb 3, 2013)

Also edges only and corners only scrambles would be quite nice!


----------



## DeltaWhy (Feb 3, 2013)

I just discovered the big list of letter-pair images on the wiki so that should be easy to add in. For SpeedBLD it might be nice to have it solve the F2L so that you can practice tracing the LL pieces through that solution and recognizing the LL cases. I will definitely have a split timer and also have a way to mark DNFs so you can track your accuracy as well as speed. Corner/edge scrambles would be good although you can't practice parity if you do them separately.

Good ideas so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Ramo (Feb 9, 2013)

Neat idea. I would definetly buy this app. Can you make a thread to say that this is out so that I can get it?


----------



## Ramo (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe even make it customized so that depending on your methods for both memo and execution, it can help you in different ways (though that may be a little to much to ask for)!


----------

